# Dayton Open 2010



## ShadenSmith (Aug 31, 2010)

http://koii.cubingusa.com/dayton2010/index.php

November 6th, 2010. Dayton, OH. Be there.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh do I plan on being there. Are we square if we aren't there?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2010)

Brah Open would be a better name.


----------



## blah (Aug 31, 2010)

Brah Open


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 31, 2010)

blah said:


> Brah Open


So the only event you're doing is Magic? Cute.

We might have to be late arriving, but we're going to try to be there on time. I'm still not sure whether Marie will want to come.

Be there or be square-1, right?

Any chance of an unofficial square-1 BLD event being added on the side? I should have a good shot at the UWR by then.


----------



## joey (Aug 31, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Any chance of an unofficial square-1 BLD event being added on the side? I should have a good shot at the UWR by then.



Ö


----------



## Shortey (Aug 31, 2010)

joey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of an unofficial square-1 BLD event being added on the side? I should have a good shot at the UWR by then.
> ...



I agree. Ö


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 1, 2010)

I have to say i love the event list.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 1, 2010)

It is a pretty nice list  I really hope I can make it to 2x2 and 3x3 second rounds, I guess I need to start practicing clock, I'll practice magic about 10-20 times a day about 2 weeks out (I would like to get sub1 but meh). 

Definitely need to learn sq1 and get better with pyra. I'll shoot for sub10 average of 5 on pyra, maybe. This goes for DeVry as well


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 1, 2010)

Event list is making me not want to do this  
Lack of comps is making me want to do this :/
idk :?


----------



## Me (Sep 6, 2010)

This is very doable for me  
...But 3 rounds of 2x2?


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 6, 2010)

Me said:


> This is very doable for me
> ...But 3 rounds of 2x2?


KOII loves 2x2. Because 2x2 is awesome.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 6, 2010)

KOII loves Chestie. Because Chestie is awesome.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 6, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> KOII loves Chestie. Because Chestie is awesome.


And occasionally gets a good time to decrease the monotony of the comp.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 7, 2010)

Dan: How far are you from Columbus? I realize you're into the big cubes but why not go for some WRs with the smaller ones as well?

Tristan: Hopefully we'll see you there!

Seth: I'm learning Guimond and I pretty much discovered if I practiced as hard on regular ortega as I did my pseudo OFOTA method, I'd have been just as fast :/ I haven't learned all 15 guimond step 1 algs yet and I've ended up with quite a few sub6's (I used to sub6 about 1/5 or so solves, I had a 3/5 solve sub6 the other day). Hopefully I'll get close to sub5 by the comp.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm in pittsburgh, so Dayton is about 4 hours. It manageable to go to, but the events list is just not worth the hassle for me :/


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 7, 2010)

So are you going to DeVry then? An hour closer and they've got 5x5 (maybe you can try to get your WRs back? Lol)


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 7, 2010)

probably not doing devry either. greyhound got way more expensive.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 7, 2010)

I take it you don't have your own vehicle then? I know Harvard and MIT are having cube competitions soon, do you plan on going to those? You know you want those WR's back!!!


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 12, 2010)

Registration will be closed on Oct 1, 2010 at 0:00 EDT. Make sure to register before then!
Is this right?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Registration will be closed on Oct 1, 2010 at 0:00 EDT. Make sure to register before then!
> Is this right?



I doubt it - it's the same as the one for DeVry - I bet it's a copy/paste error.


----------



## hiphopopottumus (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm there! The mystery event is driving me! I haven't been to a comp. with a mystery event in a while! Masterofthebass: You really should go!


----------



## blah (Sep 13, 2010)

hiphopopottumus said:


> I'm there! The mystery event is driving me! I haven't been to a comp. with a mystery event in a while! Masterofthebass: You really should go!



Oh you'll love the mystery event


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 13, 2010)

Hiphop: masterofthebass = Dan Cohen. I doubt he'll go to Dayton because there are no big cubes. I guess he could really practice 3x3 and take the WR single and average for that


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 13, 2010)

i'm actually gonna go to princeton :3


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 13, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> i'm actually gonna go to princeton :3



oyay dankoen wirr honor us.


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 17, 2010)

I couldn't make it to DeVry, but I've nothing to impede me from going to the Dayton Open. It'll be my first competition but I'm only doing the 3x3 since my 2x2/4x4 are broken (not that I was that great with them anyway haha).

The drive is a little over 3.5 hours for me, so I was wondering: Do I have to be there right when registration opens, or can I be 30 minutes late or so? Just seeing how much sleep I can get


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 23, 2010)

friend is driving me.
should be fun, mystery events are always cool. 
I think that we should try to do head-to-head at this competition. It was a whole lot of fun, and really popular at Virginia. Everyone came up to watch. Imo, it should be done at every competition if time allows.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Oct 24, 2010)

still not sure if i can go yet... stupid grades... mom says i cant go till i get all A's and B's... stupid religion class... not letting me be with my cubing buddies...


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 27, 2010)

NeedReality said:


> I couldn't make it to DeVry, but I've nothing to impede me from going to the Dayton Open. It'll be my first competition but I'm only doing the 3x3 since my 2x2/4x4 are broken (not that I was that great with them anyway haha).
> 
> The drive is a little over 3.5 hours for me, so I was wondering: Do I have to be there right when registration opens, or can I be 30 minutes late or so? Just seeing how much sleep I can get


 
I'm sure you could be a bit late, you'll be fine for sure if you get there before the first event, otherwise you may have to find one of the organizers and have them register you.
Also, i can officially now go, so it will be good to see everyone again, since i missed the last comp.
EDIT: Also, i have an extra 2x2 and 4x4 that you can borrow for the comp if you need them, GH 2x2 and ES white 4x4, and i'm sure that others will have extra cubes as well.

Also, does anyone have an A5 they are willing to sell me? I'm just looking for something that's in good condition and has BLD quality stickers.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok, this may sound dumb, but i can't figure out how you're supposed to prepay online? I doesn't say it on the registration page. Am I missing something?


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, good question... it looks like online payment was never set up. Chestey..?

I assume people will have to pay at the door, but will only be charged $6 + $1/event because of this.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 29, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Yeah, good question... it looks like online payment was never set up. Chestey..?
> 
> I assume people will have to pay at the door, but will only be charged $6 + $1/event because of this.


Ok, i was about to start thinking i was going insane, but you have now reassured my sanity.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 29, 2010)

Jim and Seth: I texted Chester and he said it'd be pay at door with online price if we pre-registered 

I'd really rather not do head to head like Ethan suggested, I get nervous enough as it is haha.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 29, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Jim and Seth: I texted Chester and he said it'd be pay at door with online price if we pre-registered
> 
> I'd really rather not do head to head like Ethan suggested, I get nervous enough as it is haha.


I would love Head to Head.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm sure most would, but I'd be far too nervous, I'd probably bomb even harder than I did at DeVry


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 29, 2010)

i wish i could make this one, plane tickets arent cheap


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 29, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> i wish i could make this one, plane tickets arent cheap


 
Take a bus.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 29, 2010)

Lol seth, give him a free flight


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 30, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Lol seth, give him a free flight


We're out of buddy passes


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 30, 2010)

Well when you get a buddy pass, save one for me! Haha


----------



## Bryan (Oct 30, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> We're out of buddy passes


 
That....and the fact that you don't exist!


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 30, 2010)

Bryan said:


> That....and the fact that you don't exist!


Meh, i guess that too.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 30, 2010)

But but but....he's got a WCA profile!


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 30, 2010)

Does anyone have an A5 centercap that i could have?


----------



## Me (Nov 3, 2010)

This is definitely a little late to be asking, but is there anyone driving east to Dayton on I-70 who can take 1 more passenger to this (me)? PM me, or respond here if yes.

Oh and:


cincyaviation said:


> Does anyone have an A5 centercap that i could have?


I think I do, although I might be misremembering and thinking of a corner cap. I'll be sure to bring it if I get there.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 4, 2010)

Where are you at Thrawst? Chances are I'll have a full back seat, but let me see. You might ask Mike Hughey, he'll be coming from Indianapolis I-70E, just as I will. Check your PMs.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 5, 2010)

I guess I'll come.


----------



## blah (Nov 5, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> I guess I'll come.


I guess I'll save you a seat.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 5, 2010)

Me said:


> I think I do, although I might be misremembering and thinking of a corner cap. I'll be sure to bring it if I get there.


 
Nevermind about this, i found one of the 2 i was missing, and fatboyxpc has a spare one.
Also, i will be arriving there after the first event starts, in order to get more sleep, is this going to cause a problem with registration? I could get there earlier if i need to.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 5, 2010)

Is there anyone coming on US 50-W by chance? I have a friend living here who's mom can't take me. -__-


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 5, 2010)

Shaden you better come! Ethan, are your parents not taking you to this one?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 5, 2010)

They can't.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 5, 2010)

Aye that blows, hopefully you can find a ride. I'm from Indy area, so I won't be of much help  I have a full car anyway, ha!


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 6, 2010)

not-so-live results are being posted here:
http://www.cubingusa.com/results/dayton2010


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 6, 2010)

Lol 5th place is master magic is *Chesta*
Nice Big BLD Mike!


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 7, 2010)

Had fun at the competition, met some people that i had never met before, but didn't really get to talk to them much. Got to talk to JT and James finally, and placed 2nd in 2x2. (Congrats Shaden, you beat me in a final.) Anyone not there want to venture a guess as to the nature of the mystery event?
EDIT: 
Did you know?
-The better i get at pyra, the harder it becomes to place?
-I got progressively better at 2x2?
-Roux?
-I'm Shaden's lucky judge?
-Chester's birfday?
-He got all embarrased when we sang happy birthday?
-First round 2x2 scrambles were super easy, but no one got sub 5 avg?
-Hughey threatened the delegate, and Chester, and forced them to have a 2nd round of BLD? (This was the mystery event)
-Everything was ahead of schedule?
-Free lanyards?
-Too many prizes?
-The prize cubes had CubingUSA stickers instead of KOII?
-The loose white type F may soon gain notoriety equal to that of the loose white type C?
-Videos will be up tomorrow?
-OH with crazy foot cube?
-2x2 with mini eastsheen?
-No Sia or Crislip?
-Casanas took on the 11x11 and won?
-Hughey got hugs as prizes?
-I hope someone got mystery event on tape?
-I'm trying to make this as long as possible?
-Chester 6/6 for 3bld with 2 sub minute solves?
-I was off by an A perm in my first BLD attempt?
Bye.


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 7, 2010)

I finally got home an hour or so ago. This was my first competition and I liked it even though I only did 3x3 (I was getting ~19 second averages sitting down and then got 23/24 for my results. Blah.) and didn't really talk much to anyone. Hopefully next time I won't be so bashful and I'll actually try to talk to people on top of competing in more events.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 7, 2010)

So how many people did i **** off?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> -No Sia or Crislip?



FFFFUUUUUUU
-would have won-


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2010)

I have to mention: one thing that did not show up in the live results (since it was unofficial) was my square-1 BLD attempt. It was a success: six minutes and fifty-something seconds. I don't remember the exact result - Jim has the sheet.

A pretty slow attempt, but I wanted to make sure I got it right.

It was a really, really good day for BLD for me.


----------



## skatemaster78 (Nov 7, 2010)

This was my first comp. and I had a lot of fun. I didn't do as well as I hoped but still got 3rd place in 2x2 in the first round and got to meet some cool people.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 7, 2010)

This was by far the most productive competition I've been to:

16.75 Average (15.75 single, but had 15.72 at DeVry, but I'll still accept this!)
6.16 2x2 Average
3.71 2x2 Single
Blind Success -FIRST (and official!) EVER!

NeedReality, who were you? Skatemaster (Ryan), what method were you using for 2x2? 

Mike: I'm afraid I can't stay up for the negative solve contest, I'm far too tired! The drive home was fun but exhausting, not to mention the barely any sleep is really killing me right now. I plan on getting my 2x2 and 3x3 videos up soon (edited, of course).


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 7, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> So how many people did i **** off?


 
At least 2 scramblers...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> At least 2 scramblers...


 
The crazy foot cube isnt that bad of an OH cube actually 0.o

I think i could get sub-40 with it after a week. I would have gotten sub-50 if the color scheme hadnt thrown me off i think.

Though the 2x2 was a bit much...


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 7, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> The crazy foot cube isnt that bad of an OH cube actually 0.o
> 
> I think i could get sub-40 with it after a week. I would have gotten sub-50 if the color scheme hadnt thrown me off i think.
> 
> Though the 2x2 was a bit much...


What do you normall average for OH?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> What do you normall average for OH?


 
between 50sec-1min.

But i also use fridrich for OH, if i could get better at table abuse, then i could prolly be around low-30/high 20's


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 7, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> between 50sec-1min.
> 
> But i also use fridrich for OH, if i could get better at table abuse, then i could prolly be around low-30/high 20's


I used fridrich for OH too, but i may switch if i find out how in the world i'm supposed to do M moves one handed.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> I used fridrich for OH too, but i may switch if i find out how in the world i'm supposed to do M moves one handed.


If you are talking about M' thats easy even without table (MUCH easier with table) dont do many M's.

What i do is when i have an alg thats like M'U2M
i do M'd2M'

just did an a05 65 seconds.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 7, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> If you are talking about M' thats easy even without table (MUCH easier with table) dont do many M's.
> 
> What i do is when i have an alg thats like M'U2M
> i do M'd2M'
> ...


 
How would you execute just M' though? With or without the table. Also, just got 14.78 roux single


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> How would you execute just M' though? With or without the table. Also, just got 14.78 roux single


 
With the table. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6vaUVi-wwc

Without the table i just put my index finger on UBR and ring on UBL and push UF with my thumb


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 7, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> This was by far the most productive competition I've been to:
> 
> 16.75 Average (15.75 single, but had 15.72 at DeVry, but I'll still accept this!)
> 6.16 2x2 Average
> ...


 
Nicholas Markopoulos (I had a gray sweater on and sat in the back by the piano most of the time).


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 7, 2010)

I honestly don't remember you, but that's also because I was over on the opposite wall where the windows were, mostly hanging out with nakai, seth (cincyaviation) james/jt (jms_gears), and Tristan (thrawst). Next time you shouldn't be so shy man, we're all a nice group of people! Besides jms_gears when he gets in trouble for crazy foot cube OH


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 7, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I honestly don't remember you, but that's also because I was over on the opposite wall where the windows were, mostly hanging out with nakai, seth (cincyaviation) james/jt (jms_gears), and Tristan (thrawst). Next time you shouldn't be so shy man, we're all a nice group of people! Besides jms_gears when he gets in trouble for crazy foot cube OH


 lolwut, i never got in trouble. Anyway. I was pissed at the semi-final results..

I remember you. i judged you on your second solve, it was a 20.xx right after your 27.


----------



## blah (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who came and made the competition possible. It was a good competition despite the fact that it was heavily disrupted by an unreasonable competitor who should know better than to threaten the organizers and the WCA delegate just to add a second round of 3x3x3 BLD. The disruptive competitor shall remain unnamed in order to protect the identity of his two daughters who had the misfortune of witnessing such a shameless act of violence. Since he did not demand a second round of 4x4x4 BLD, 5x5x5 BLD, or square-1 BLD, all of which he won in the first round, it is clear that his motive was to win 3x3x3 BLD. As main organizer of the competition, I personally made sure that he did not get what he wanted and I am relieved to say that I have succeeded in doing so. After careful evaluation, the organizers and the WCA delegate have decided to let him keep all his official BLD results since he is such a badass.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol oh that mystery event was AWESOME!

JT don't lie, you got put over a knee and paddled for your bad behavior!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 7, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Lol oh that mystery event was AWESOME!
> 
> JT don't lie, you got put over a knee and paddled for your bad behavior!


FEMALE DOG PLEASE.
I didnt get paddled, i got stuck in the corner and beat, with a crazy foot cube.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 8, 2010)

did you know that James LaChance's girlfriend wanted to help spencer put his junk in her trunk?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, we found out shortly after that what Spencer really wanted was junk...in his trunk.


----------

